# تقديم استشارات علمية فى مجال المبيدات والاسمدة المركبة



## عبد الحميد عامر (23 فبراير 2013)

*شركة كيم لايف للكيماويات*
شركة متخصصة فى مجال الكيماويات (أسمدة - مبيدات - مكافحة متكاملة للآفات - استشارات علمية)


تقوم الشركة بإعداد الملفات العلمية لمبيدات الصحة العامة والزراعة لصالح الغير. 
تقوم الشركة بتسجيل مبيدات الصحة العامة والزراعة لصالح الغير. 
تقوم الشركة بتقديم الإستشارات العلمية فى مجال تصنيع وتجهيز المبيدات لصالح الغير. 
الشركة تعمل فى مجال المكافحة المتكاملة للآفات (الحشرات الطائرة – الحشرات الزاحفة – القوارض – السوس – النمل الابيض) وجعل شركتك متطابقة مع نظام إدارة البيئة iso 14001. 
الشركة تقدم الإستشارات العلمية فى مجال نظام إدارة البيئة iso 14001 ونظام إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية ohsas 18001 وإعداد طرق العمل الخاصة بهم. 
للإتصال
002 01200700285
002 01060305085


----------

